# Anxious....



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Usually I'm a calm person but today I feel on edge and anxious and there is no reason for it....ccan't really concentrate on one thing either.

I had a very bad year once with panic attacks. This was about 20 yrs ago when my husband got his first cancer diagnosis...I hyperventilated for some reason and had to go to emergency and they said I had a panic attack. Well after that I was constantly aware of how I was breathing and the fear of doing it again had me all panicky...it took a year with Xanax for it to finally go away, but that was the worst feeling ever.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Breathe; you need yoga!
seiously, deep breaths.....and don't try and work out what is wrong....let your subconscious do it..


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

I may try yoga if I rejoin the club...I've considered it before.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

It does teach you to relax......I am just not very good at learning...


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

I think I know what is causing my anxiety...the blood test, although a routine I'm imagining getting a call from the dr that something isn't right.

Probably because that's what happened to my husband.  Plus I start thinking if something is wrong, I'm all alone here; how will I handle bad news like that, etc.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> It does teach you to relax......I am just not very good at learning...



Yoga isn't hard on your back; is it?


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

No, and  if it is, you don't do it!
Bet that it what it is, and you are not alone....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

I know...I have to get my mind off medical issues, they've always been a trigger for me.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Just gloat about your blood pressure for a bit...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2014)

I would recommend that you take some supplements on a daily basis that help with anxiety, nerves, etc.  Vitamin B-50 complex will helps with nerves and energy, Magnesium Citrate helps muscles relax, and gives a feeling of calm.  Also, the amino acid L-Theanine will help with anxiety and stress.  As far as herbs, Chamomile can be taken as a tea, or supplement for more effective dosing. http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Chamomile


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

I will look into those SeaBreeze. I may have taken the magnesium citrate before.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Just gloat about your blood pressure for a bit...



Lol...yes, that is good and sois my weight.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2014)

I can relate somewhat CC. Over the years I've had small bouts of panic attacks. Right out of the blue and would happen at the worst possible times. Since I retired, had maybe two in 14 years. I think my stressful work load brought them on. Usually pass in a week or so.

Just take deep breaths and try to think about something else. Only a couple times did I actually have to leave area.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, they are horrible and someone who never had one doesnt understand what they feel like.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

I do....... And I have run out screaming from work, and I have.......you don't want to know any more....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

:bighug:...I understand! And you'd be surprised how common anxiety is.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

And before my panic attack I never really understood how people can be afraid to leave their homes or any other of the phobias associated with panic attacks....but now I do.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Hibernation can be very inviting....


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

For me at that time it was the opposite..I couldn't be home alone...I put my poor husband thru hell then.  He would take me to my grandmothers house and pick me up on the weekend.

Im embarrassed in writing this.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 21, 2014)

Don't be silly.....I suspect most people have been through something similar.
you only start getting better when you start talking about it....I know, believe me.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks....I'm a pretty open person.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2014)

Me too. Hell, I'm not ashamed of anything I've done or may do. I don't even mind going to women doctors.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 21, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Me too. Hell, I'm not ashamed of anything I've done or may do. I don't even mind going to women doctors.



I don't mind going to women doctors, either

CeeCee, I understand. I haven't had a panic attack in dog's years and hope I don't ever have another one. 

Breathe in  s l o w l y  through your nose. Let your breath out  s l o w l y  through your mouth.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm better now tha anxious feeling is gone, it helps being on here and focusing on something else besides my body.

Pappy, I've always had men drs and just got a woman a few months ago...didn't like her at first but I'm starting to warm up to her and I get what she is saying....glad I didn't leave and look for a new doc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 21, 2014)

I've had many students over the years that were susceptible to panic and anxiety attacks. The slow Taijiquan exercises, the focus on the breathing and the meditation all helped immensely in almost every case. 

For those of whom it did not work, I just beat them up and they had something new to think about.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2014)

CeeCee...my VA dr. Was a stunning woman in her 40s. She dressed to the nines. I didn't mind telling her anything or show and tell if necessary. I always figured anything I might show her she has already seen. Bigger and better probably.


----------



## Ina (Jan 21, 2014)

Cee Cee, When I was seven, I had a brain trauma, and the Dr.'s put me on anxiety meds. I've had to take them most of my life in one form or another. I fought taking them because I thought the Dr.'s were saying I had a mental problem. Recently I was made to see that it was a physical thing, and I quit fighting the need to take the meds. I feel much better now.  I now look at it much like I do my bad thyroid. So use them as needed, and don't worry what other think. BUT,please follow your Dr.'s advice.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

I have thyroid problems too and that can cause many other problems in the body such as depression anxiety and a whole list of others.

I don't take anti anxiety meds now, my panic attack problem was many years ago but I will occasionally have some anxiety for one reason or another and I do have a stash of Xanax if I need it.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> CeeCee...my VA dr. Was a stunning woman in her 40s. She dressed to the nines. I didn't mind telling her anything or show and tell if necessary. I always figured anything I might show her she has already seen. Bigger and better probably.



When I had my panic attacks I lived in Indiana and my dr was a very handsome Greek man.  I was going every week, although I was married I had a big crush on him....beside being a sexy Greek God he was also a very good dr.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 22, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I think I know what is causing my anxiety...the blood test, although a routine I'm imagining getting a call from the dr that something isn't right.
> 
> Probably because that's what happened to my husband.  Plus I start thinking if something is wrong, I'm all alone here; how will I handle bad news like that, etc.



It's a horrible feeling, CeeCee.  Going through the same thing, here, but I've got to get busy and take my mind off of it.  Wish I had a Xanax!  I know you shouldn't borrow trouble, but it's a very worrisome thing.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll probably feel like this til I get the results of my blood test...and if something is wrong I will have a full blown panic attack.

Well if something major is wrong.  I can deal with my thyroid being off because that is just a med adjustment.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I'll probably feel like this til I get the results of my blood test...and if something is wrong I will have a full blown panic attack.



You do realize that you've just sentenced yourself to those very symptoms, don't you? By looking into the future and foreseeing bad results you're calling Karma's name, and she's nothing if not accommodating. 

Take it one minute at a time and don't sweat the future, because there's nothing we can do to change it anyway. We're just along for the ride.



> Well if something major is wrong.  I can deal with my thyroid being off because that is just a med adjustment.



You should check out this place I've heard about - they supposedly have great results - 

Super-Being Training


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 22, 2014)

And breathe......


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> And breathe......



And breathe ... sometimes we get so wrapped up in trivia that we forget the basics. Good point.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> You do realize that you've just sentenced yourself to those very symptoms, don't you? By looking into the future and foreseeing bad results you're calling Karma's name, and she's nothing if not accommodating.
> 
> Take it one minute at a time and don't sweat the future, because there's nothing we can do to change it anyway. We're just along for the ride.
> 
> ...




That is way expensive, Phil.

Ive always been like that...looking into the future; not easy to change.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> And breathe......



Breathing is my problem Vivjen , I hyperventilate.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

I focus on my body when I'm in panic mode. All of a sudden my I start noticing things that I didn't before.  Like my stomach making noises...it usually doesn't.  Things like that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> That is way expensive, Phil.



What price, health?

Currently beyond MY reach, anyway. 



> Ive always been like that...looking into the future; not easy to change.



Oh, I know - my wife was like that. Sometimes it just isn't a changeable trait. 

But sometimes it is.


----------



## gar (Jan 22, 2014)

I had panic attacks a long time ago. Not nice at all very scary !


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> What price, health?
> 
> Currently beyond MY reach, anyway.
> 
> ...



Im a planner and look at all angles before I do something, I would like to be more spontaneous but that's just not me.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

gar said:


> I had panic attacks a long time ago. Not nice at all very scary !



Yes, they are no matter how much you tell yourself it's just a panic attack and it will go away, doesn't work so easily.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 22, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I focus on my body when I'm in panic mode. All of a sudden my I start noticing things that I didn't before.  Like my stomach making noises...it usually doesn't.  Things like that.



Ceecee, every time I get stressed, my stomach gets out of order.  Very common, at least it is for me.  My neighbor just gave me a Xanax and I broke it in half.....works like a charm.

I haven't had a panic attack in decades, but I remember all too well how horrible they are.  But before I took the Xanax, I was literally pacing the floor like a crazy lady.  I'm so hoping my dr's appt tomorrow will relieve my worries.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope so too Katie!  Yes a little Xanax goes a long way in relieving anxiety...some say it's a crutch and you need to deal with anxiety other ways but it helped me that horrible year of my life.

After that I didn't need them at all for 20 yrs..then when my husband died, dr prescribed some and I've always had a stash since then...don't take daily but use in those times like yesterday....it saved me from getting a full blown attack.


----------



## gar (Jan 22, 2014)

Hope U feel better real soon ceecee Dear.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Gary, so far today I'm okay.  If the drs office calls though it means something is wrong with the blood test, if they don't call that means she'll tell me the results on my next visit.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

Also waiting for the x ray result on my ankle but I'm not worried about that...it's fine.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 22, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> For me at that time it was the opposite..I couldn't be home alone...I put my poor husband thru hell then.  He would take me to my grandmothers house and pick me up on the weekend.
> 
> *Im embarrassed in writing this.*



No need to be at all, CeeCee.   I often have to remind myself that whatever it is I'm going/have been through, no matter how bad it seems to me, many, many others have traveled the same or similar roads.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

That is true and we do have to remind ourselves that we really are no different than anybody else, but some people don't talk about what tney are feeling etc...I do which might or might not be a good thing, but it helps me at the time.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 22, 2014)

If it helps;DO IT.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 22, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> If it helps;DO IT.



Ditto!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## CeeCee (Jan 22, 2014)

lol!


----------

